
In the Future, a Computer Will Probably Write this Post - MarlonPro
http://www.betabeat.com/2012/04/25/in-the-future-an-algorithm-will-probably-write-this-post/
======
paolopatron
I also thought of that actually, that's why I started a blog regarding the
advances of technology. Feel free to follow me.
<http://techiest.blogspot.com/>.

